
NoTex: An online text editor for reStructuredText, Markdown, LaTex - rhythmvs
https://notex.ch/
======
hsk81
Help.. two years of work, and suddenly this amount of attention: I'd planned
to have a relaxed Sunday in sunny Antalya/TR, but my server is now swamped
with requests; let's see how long it will last. :) \-- · Hasan Karahan ·
Software Engineer · · hasan.karahan@blackhan.com · ·
[http://www.blackhan.com](http://www.blackhan.com) · · MSc ETH Zurich ·

~~~
Rexxar
I have down voted you by reflex because your message looks like spam (mail
address, link etc ...).

You should read the comment part of the guidelines
([http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)),
it will avoid you many down votes.

~~~
hsk81
Sorry, Rexxar. Now that I read back over the comment I have written, I can
understand why you may think it is spam. Actually, I am the creator of NoTex,
and I was just trying to give everyone my contact information. I thought since
the discussion is about my product, some folks might want to talk directly
about it with me.

------
troymc
Maybe a more accurate name would be Sphinx Online.

[http://sphinx-doc.org/](http://sphinx-doc.org/)

NoTex is a misleading name: if you want to use it and have math in your
document, you must use TeX (or LaTeX).

~~~
hsk81
I do use Sphinx in the backend, which I love as a tool! I've created NoTex.ch
because I love the PDF quality of LaTex. But both these tools are a little
difficult for non-computer-science people to use. I wanted to give non-tech
people access to the publication quality of these tools without requiring (in-
depth) knowledge of how to use them. And hence the name "No Tex". :)

~~~
slacka
Could you please elaborate? How does NoTex compare to other TeX web tools like
[http://fiduswriter.org/](http://fiduswriter.org/) or even
[http://arachnoid.com/latex](http://arachnoid.com/latex)

Your front page doesn't do a good job of describing its features. Also curious
how you put it together from Sphinx?

~~~
hsk81
For the elaboration just go read
[https://notex.ch/overview/](https://notex.ch/overview/) \-- the other two
tools I've never heard of so I can't really compare. The front page
description is indeed minimal, which is something I might improve in future:
But since it is open source, you're more than welcome to send me a
corresponding pull request. ;-) For now read the forum, blog and play around
yourself to figure out its features.

------
hsk81
NoTex.ch enables to write books, reports, articles and theses using the
reStructuredText markup language and convert them to LaTex.

------
lifeisstillgood
I have been looking for something like this - I desperately want to hook
readthedocs internally as a documentation server and still have it editable by
non - emacs using non techies.

I think it's much more powerful than a wiki (for docs) but the missing
component is rst editing

Edit: totally agree on the vast majority of unsung OSS workers and hero(ine)s

~~~
forsaken
I'm one of the maintainers of readthedocs and would love to integrate
something like this. We have somewhat integrated support for linking to GitHub
as an editor, but that is only a half-baked solution.

~~~
hsk81
Hi forsaken, I've actually thought a while ago about a similar integration,
but had simply not the time to go for the idea; I'd be more than open to
discuss a possible integration if you think NoTex.ch might be a viable option.
Regards, Hasan -- Email: hasan.karahan@blackhan.com

------
FraaJad
Wow! this is pretty amazingly well done.

~~~
rhythmvs
Yeah, just stumbled upon it the other day. Impressive indeed. Markdown, reST,
LaTeX, project-based file management, Git integration… One author, >2000
commits in under a year, actively maintained. Some devs are just these brave
silent workers…

Plus, open source:
[https://github.com/hsk81/notex](https://github.com/hsk81/notex)

~~~
pknight
Amazing what a single person can accomplish with the right focus.

------
oneofthose
This is really nice. My note-taking+journal+reference management system
recently converged on a vim+nerdtree+mardkwon+git+ssh+pandoc setup. I think
NoTex does all that in one suite. I like it!

